# allergic reaction to pollen 4 weeks after starting to take it



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I just thought I'd share a very scary experience that my husband and I had this morning. Both of us have been taking bee pollen collected off of our beehive since mid-August. The amount per day varies for me, but I had mentioned to him that he needed to get up to 1 tablespoon per day. He is currently at 1 teaspoon a day, and he normally takes it after breakfast on the way out the door. Today, he was getting a fast food biscuit so he took it on an empty stomach (with coffee) and headed out the door. About 30 min later he pulled back into the driveway. I couldn't believe how he looked. It was a full blown allergic reaction where his face and tongue had swollen up as well as the glands under his neck. And his feet and palms were itching. I grabbed the ever present bottle of liquid benedryl and gave him a dose. He said he could breath ok (we do have an epi-pne), but had a lot of congestion in his head.

I've never read in all the books on bee pollen about a sensitivity to pollen that long after beginning the program. It could be that the empty stomach caused the reaction as he doesn't remember taking a larger scoop than he normally does. At this point, he says I can keep my bees but he isn't having anything to do with them or there honey after this. I just want other readers to be aware of what might happen if they change up their routine with the bee pollen.

I have been very successful in taking a scant teaspoon with honey on top about 3-4 times during the day and it has greatly reduced my food cravings. I'm hoping to lose a few pounds after having a hip replacement. I hate dieting because I'm always so hungry, and this has certainly helped me stay on track with eating fewer calories.


----------



## freeswarmremoval (Aug 22, 2014)

My brother and me started keeping bees he wasn't allergic to them but after he had got stung a few time developed an allergen to them. on the other hand Ive been stung over 300 times in last year from removing some really defensive hives (that I still have) from places they didn't want to come out of. now I dont get much more than a lil bump that's gone in a hour


so I guess I depends on the person but I've developed an immuatee to them, brother had to carry a shot thing with him. so may be pollen is the same way


----------

